# Smokers.



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone smoke their meat? I Got a propane smoker for Christmas and after a little practice and a small modification I have never had Ribs and pork roast that tastes so good.
I have already checked out how I can convert this to charcoal if worse came to worse in a SHTF situation.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I tried to smoke some meat once, but couldn't keep it lit.

Bada Bing

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Propane smoker is a sweet idea - awesome! While I can't offer feedback I can thank you for the info!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a few smokers, mt favorite is a weber smoky mountain, holds temp great.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

.................


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Does anyone smoke their meat?


hehe sorry


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats Slew,

From 1987 to 2013 BBQ was a big part of my world. Sadly, my old New Branufels, TX made smoker was laid to rest in '13. I rebuilt her twice but she began to rust out and was beyond repair. I've not found a suitable replacement but will one day. Wood and Charcoal is the way to go, Low and Slow is the method. Hickory for Pork, Mesquite for Brisket, Combination wood for chickens and Pecan or Oak when you don't have the others. But thats my taste, yours may differ.

I know very little about the Propane Smokin' World, to me Propane is for Grillin' not Smokin'. There is a difference. I'm not puttin' down Propane, I've got a Propane Weber Grill. But for a real Q experience, wood and charcoal, low and slow.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wait til you smoke your first turkey or brisket! 

I am with slippy on the propane vs wood. However, in all fairness I have never tried a propane smoker. The most important thing is to find/make the right rubs and remember low and slow is the way to go.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Like I said above I have a WSM and use it for ribs and pulled pork, I also have a Ugly drum smoker I made a few years ago, I love the turkey and chicken in the drum, If you want a good cheap smoker look online for plans and Make a Ugly drum, I got my barrel free and the rest cost about $50. I use Hickory and Cherry for almost all my cooking Sometimes throwing some apple or pecan on to change things up. I have a few friends who compete on the national level and have learned alot of tricks from them, but mostly it is trial and error.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've done quite a bit of smoking, I start off with a pretty fair amount of charcoal, and when its hot, put hickory logs on it. I wrap the meat (usually beef) with foil, as not to make the smoke flavor too over bearing, keep the heat close to 225 degrees usually about 51/2 to 6 hours or until tender. Works for me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am new to smoking. I picked up an Oklahoma Joe smoker last spring and have commenced learning the art. Lucky for me we have pecan trees to feed it. I have also bought several other types of wood in chips to use for it. The pecan from my property seems to give me the best flavor. I have only done basic stuff on it so far but this year I intend to bring it to the next level. My first goal is to make an awesome brisket. I'll let yall know how it turns out and may be asking for advice and recipes. The Oklahoma joe smoker seems to be well built. Time will tell.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I am new to smoking. I picked up an Oklahoma Joe smoker last spring and have commenced learning the art. Lucky for me we have pecan trees to feed it. I have also bought several other types of wood in chips to use for it. The pecan from my property seems to give me the best flavor. I have only done basic stuff on it so far but this year I intend to bring it to the next level. My first goal is to make an awesome brisket. I'll let yall know how it turns out and may be asking for advice and recipes. The Oklahoma joe smoker seems to be well built. Time will tell.


ARK,
Somewhere on the forum I have a brisket recipe and rub. But here is the condensed version;

Marinade the brisket overnight in a full strength beer. Make a rub of Brown sugar, garlic, red, black and white pepper, kosher salt, paprika, allspice and Lawry's Season Salt.

Rub the brisket down and place on indirect heat at 225-250. I like to use mesquite on brisket and add a bit of pecan or oak. Hickory for me does not work with brisket but I've done it and others have liked it. Fat side down or fat side up makes no difference, flip the brisket once or twice during the process...chef's choice. But don't mess with opening and closing the smoker too much, you lose your heat and smoke.

Smoke for about 1.5 hours per pound at the 225-250 heat. The last hour, wrap in foil and crank heat up to about 300. Add some moisture to the foil wrap, beer works fine or BBQ sauce thinned with a beer. Some people call this the Texas Crutch--wrapping the meat in foil to "cheat" the loss of moisture from the brisket.

Make sure you let the brisket rest for about 20 minutes before cutting it. Cut diagonally across the grain, fat side down. Serve with a nice Kentucky or Tennessee Brown licker.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I smoke jerkey but I found out last week that the deer I paid 75.00 to have processed was not done to my standards. I have a little of the good stuff for jerky.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I use wood to smoke Ribs, Brisket and Pork. Usually Pecan with Cherry but can vary. I am not in the class that slippy is but I get the job done. Pork is always better low, slow and smoked. Damn! Now I am hungry!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

jeff70 said:


> I have a few smokers, mt favorite is a weber smoky mountain, holds temp great.


That's what I use, and it works great! My son and I try to go hog hunting every year, and I cure and smoke the hams using Apple Wood. The problem with that is I have allot of relatives and acquaintances who get upset that I don't share more of it with them. Some of them actually believe that I should just give then and entire ham!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I used cherry chips on the ribs, Apple chips on a pork roast. Had a problem with controlling the temperature, could not get it bellow 350 so I installed a needle valve on the gas line. Now I can get it down to between 200-250.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

To quote Hank Hill "Use propane and propane products. Taste the meat not the heat"
My apologies to Hank, I use mesquite, hickory, or cherry. Low and slow.
I am on my second Char Grill dual fuel setup. Charcoal/Smoker on one side, propane on the other. Propane is great for quick burgers or hot links. The real fuel side for the good meat.I added the fire box to the charcoal side. Really like it. Wore out the last one.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

I use two different cookers for grilling/smoking. For large amounts of meat, I use a Brinkman electric. Whole turkeys, pork shoulder or several slabs of ribs mostly. For smaller amounts I use a Weber kettle. It's set-up to cook indirect. For burgers, chicken, either cut up or whole, brats, pork steaks and the like. Use the Texas crutch liberally! Ribs, pork steaks and cut up chicken all goes in the foil with BBQ sauce. As for wood, I've settled on pecan and apple. Always concoct my own rub too. Not a pro by any stretch, but we sure like it. 

Enjoy slewfoot. Half the fun is experimenting until you find what you like!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Denver said:


> To quote Hank Hill "Use propane and propane products. Taste the meat not the heat"
> My apologies to Hank, I use mesquite, hickory, or cherry. Low and slow.
> I am on my second Char Grill dual fuel setup. Charcoal/Smoker on one side, propane on the other. Propane is great for quick burgers or hot links. The real fuel side for the good meat.I added the fire box to the charcoal side. Really like it. Wore out the last one.
> View attachment 9425


I have one just like that.










Love slow smoking ribs and chicken on it.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Denver said:


> To quote Hank Hill "Use propane and propane products. Taste the meat not the heat"
> My apologies to Hank, I use mesquite, hickory, or cherry. Low and slow.
> I am on my second Char Grill dual fuel setup. Charcoal/Smoker on one side, propane on the other. Propane is great for quick burgers or hot links. The real fuel side for the good meat.I added the fire box to the charcoal side. Really like it. Wore out the last one.
> View attachment 9425


The char grill charcoal grill with side firebox is what got me started, I still have it and use it a few times a week for burgers and steak,


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought an el- cheapo smoker box from Menards. Not totally smoked foods, but if you soak the chips for a time adds tons of flavor to the food. Just don't have the time to donate to 8 or 10 hours to truely smoke meat. Cost a bit of fuel also to smoke meat. I'm a tight-wad.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We've smoked quite a bit of Pork. Once tried Chicken. Found out not to use Hickory wood for Chicken.
We use oak and hickory for pork. We usually do a Boston Butt, and it takes about 12 hours.
We kill one hog per year, and last year we built a temporary smoke house for the bacon and hams.
We used a 6" metal pipe, sloped downhill to the covered fire, (about 10' pipe).
This method is used for a longer term smoking, like a "cold smoke curing".
We were able to keep the temps around 70-90 degrees.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Does anyone smoke their meat? I Got a propane smoker for Christmas and after a little practice and a small modification I have never had Ribs and pork roast that tastes so good.
> I have already checked out how I can convert this to charcoal if worse came to worse in a SHTF situation.


This is my weapon of choice. Aint struck a fire in the big pit in several years. Can also be converted to charcoal when the world comes to an end. Get a 55 gallon barrel with an open end to dunk down over the top in crappy weather. three bricks along the bottom to let it draw some air. It cooks everything very good except for ribs. Too narrow diameter to lay them out flat as the Lord inteded ribs to be cooked. 
Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker-810-7090-S - The Home Depot


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you still have her I can fix it My NBS is still going strong


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I am also going to say I have an Electric Smokin it Smoker freaking Awesome after smoking on wood and charcaol in an offset smoker for 20 years there is no comparison the electric is smoker is hands down unbelieveable


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

To clarify I use NBS offfset for grilling and the Smokin it Smoker for smokin


----------

